# Aggression Phase?



## Eric (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a one year old un-neutered gsd. Is there an agression phase that male GSD go through?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

describe what you're experiencing.

Are you perhaps confusing maturation for aggression?

They do grow up and sometimes try to get their hairy toes over the line, but if you've worked with him, he should be easily brought back in line.


----------



## Eric (Dec 22, 2011)

We went to the dog park this morning and he got in a fight with a great dane (puppy 6month old weighing 89lbs). The dane didn't seem to provoke anything but Gunner ended up drawing blood. We took him out as soon as it happened and will be paying for the dane's vet bill. He has gotten in a couple of little fights with puppies before but never like this. 

Ever since we got him at 8 weeks, we have done socialization and training with him. The first training was a puppy kindergarten to learn the basics and the second training was "family dog 2" which goes over reinforcing the basics, goes through the canine good citizen test and a really reliable recall. 

At the dog day care center we bring him to he has never had any problems, even though he's with other dogs.

When he is on leash, I've never had a problem with him walking around. We can go to the pet store with other dogs without him getting excited.

Gunner is cut off from the dog park till we get him under control. I know some people are against dog parks. The only reason why we bring him to the park, besides the exercise, is for the socialization. My question then is, how can we keep him socialized with other dogs without going to the dog park?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why does he need to socialize? Find another dog that Gunner gets along with and let them play without the dogpark structure. 
Intact males generally aren't social butterflies with other males. I'm surprised the daycare allows intact maturing dogs. Most of them don't. 
My male is almost 3 and maturing, intact and I haven't let him play with other dogs(other than the two he lives with). He is fine with dogs, but I don't let them play ever. 
As long as Gunner isn't reactive to others, then he is "socialized". 
Play is different, IMO and the dogs need a relationship to keep it safe. Especially GSD's, their style of play is pretty rough/aggressive. Because he has relationships with the daycare dogs, you aren't seeing the spats. Though that may change as he matures.


----------



## Eric (Dec 22, 2011)

From what we have read, socialization is a life long process. We want Gunner to be comfortable in every situation and with dogs of all shapes and sizes. If he doesn't have a lot of contact with certain breeds or size of dogs at this age, will that lead to issues when he's an adult?

I have no problem trying to find just a couple of dogs he plays well with and find a spot were they can play. I just don't want there to be developmental problems because we wont have as much contact with other dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Gunner is 1 yrs old. you said he's gotten into fights
with puppies before. the Dane was big but only 6 months old.
Gunner probably senses the dogs are pups that he's fighting
with so he knows he can take advantage of them. how long have you been going to the dog park? find some dogs that Gunner knows
and plays well with and set up a play date. i'm not sure if i would
go back to the dog park. i'm not against dog parks. i used the dog
park as a training aid. i use to train in the parking lot moving
closer to the enclosure as my dog learned. then i use to train along the fence of the enclosure. once my dog responsed when we were along the fence i moved inside to train. i always went inside after each training
session as a reward for my dog.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am pretty pro-dog park, but I don't think I'd go back in this case.

You mentioned "a couple little fights with puppies," -- also at the dog park? If so, I really would not go back. You don't want him to associate the dogpark with the OK Corral. With the "little fights," who was the instigator? 

You can't force a dog to like other dogs, nor to want to play with them. They either do or they don't. I wouldn't go back to the park.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is my opinion on this. The reason I have my dogs is for me to enjoy. Not other people and ceratinly not other dogs. I can not understand the obsession that people have in wanting and, indeed, forcing their dogs to interact with other people and dogs. If you have a proper relationship with your dog then YOU are their raison d'etre. There is no reason that they must interact or be friendly with anyone other than their master. Surely, they must tolerate other people and dogs within reason, but it is not necessary for them to be friends, in fact, there should be no greater joy for your dog than to interact and play with their owner.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Zahnburg said:


> Here is my opinion on this. The reason I have my dogs is for me to enjoy. Not other people and ceratinly not other dogs. *I can not understand the obsession that people have in wanting and, indeed, forcing their dogs to interact with other people and dogs*. If you have a proper relationship with your dog then YOU are their raison d'etre. There is no reason that they *must interact* or be friendly with anyone other than their master. Surely, they must tolerate other people and dogs within reason, but it is not necessary for them to be friends, in fact, there should be no greater joy for your dog than to interact and play with their owner.


I'm not obsessed. My dog really enjoys playing with other dogs. It really is that simple. He's not forced to do anything. Most the anti dog park folks say this sort of thing. 

I AM his raison d'etre. I just know how much he enjoys playing with the other dogs. He absolutely loves it. Why deny that? It's not about me. It is not his sole source of exercise. It is an extra that he loves. 

Not all dogs are dog park dogs. I've said that plenty of times. I'm growing quite sick of folks who are anti dog park saying that those of us who go are "obsessive" or "forcing" our dogs. That's just ridiculous. I have two other dogs who do NOT want to go to a dog park. They did years ago, but they didn't seem to enjoy it - they wanted to be left alone - so I didn't "force" it anymore. Those dogs want to just be with their humans. That's fine, too. Some dogs really like the dogpark, some don't. It really is just that simple.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

chelle said:


> My dog really enjoys playing with other dogs.


There is a severe fault in your relationship if your dog prefers playing with another dog over playing with you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zahnburg said:


> I can not understand the obsession that people have in wanting and, indeed, forcing their dogs to interact with other people and dogs.... Surely, they must tolerate other people and dogs within reason, but it is not necessary for them to be friends, in fact, there should be no greater joy for your dog than to interact and play with their owner.


Bingo! You really need to look at the situation and ask yourself if your dog really wants to play with other dogs or if you are forcing it on them. 

I once thought Jax SHOULD get over her snarky fear aggression and MUST play with other dogs...till the day I watched her with a puppy who she was trying desperately to ignore while she was trying to bring her toy back to me and realized that she had absolutely NO desire to play with another dog. She wants to play with me and I was the one causing the problem by forcing my human feelings on her thinking that she must have doggie friends.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sounds like the OP is a responsible owner.

I understand his concern, but I'm not sure one can expect dogs to always 'play nice' with other dogs. 

A year old German Shepherd Dog is just coming into maturity and learning and testing his limits and finding his place in the hierarchy of things.

Not a fan of dog parks for many reasons and it might be too much stimuli for this dog.

As long as the dog is good with people and responds to commands and day to day experiences with equanimity, I wouldn't worry or push him to interact with every Fido around.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Zahnburg said:


> There is a *severe fault* in your relationship if your dog *prefers* playing with another dog over playing with you.


Way to take something completely and totally out of context AND read far more into it than was presented to you. 

Just where did you get this thing about what my dog *prefers*??? 

My dog likes dogs. *Big deal.* I'm glad he does. Yup, I've encouraged this. Yup, I'm happy about this. Yup, I worked to make this so. 

"*Severe fault*" ?? REALLY? Please tell that to Mr Bails when he and I are walking the trails... playing frisbee... goofing with the (newfound) Flirt Pole... playing our box game... or the other fun stuff we do. _He and I are bonded unlike any bond I've ever had with a dog_. How dare you tell me we have a "severe fault" only because we go to the dogpark sometimes.

He's a pretty well rounded dog and it is most certainly not by accident. I've worked much, much, much too hard for *you* to rush on in here and tell us we have a "severe fault."

I have two other dogs that do NOT like the dog park, as I've stated about 5 times just tonight. I don't take them there. They don't like it. My youngest does like it. He is known as the dog park social butterfly. Nothing is being forced on him. It is an outlet. It is nothing more than another socializing opportunity - with dogs and humans. Sorry it doesn't work for you, but back the **** off with telling me we have severe faults because we go to the dog park.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

@ Chelle:

LOL. You're funny, AND quite defensive. Maybe, you are funny BECAUSE you are so defensive. 

What is incredible is that you have : " worked much, much, much too hard for *you* to rush on in here and tell us we have a 'severe fault.'" 
It is not difficullt for a dog to want to be with and interact with their master. If you have had to work so hard at it then there is surely a fault in the relationship you have with your dog.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Discussions generally go much better if one does not take posts personally. Lets return to discussion of topics rather than personal responses. People may not always have the same opinions of things and that is what makes discussion.

I do not go to dog parks and have zero desire for the activity. I get my dogs for me and do not encourage a lot of inter dog play even at home. Strange dogs are fine for mine being around but I don't want them to be attractive to my dog. I do therapy work with one dog but we are working in that venue. Generally my dogs only need to desire to be with me. I have one dog who is built this way and has little desire for interaction with other folks or dogs. She is a super companion and dedicated deeply to me. It the type of partnership I prefer.

People have dogs for various reasons and conduct daily life with them in a wide variety of ways.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Zahnburg said:


> @ Chelle:
> 
> LOL. You're funny, AND quite defensive. Maybe, you are funny BECAUSE you are so defensive.
> 
> ...


I don't really know why you're saying these things to me. My dog is my life. I spend nearly every waking moment with him. He goes almost everywhere I go. My life revolves around him and my other dogs. His eyes are the first I see every morning and the last I see before I go to bed. He sleeps under my bed every night... he is my velcro dog. He sits at my feet when I'm wasting time posting things like thls. He is the other pea in my pod. I've never known a human-dog bond like this one. I haven't had to "work" on the bond -- it's been there since he came home. I've "worked" on the other things very hard -- socialization, training, etc.. and I think that work was easier because of that crazy strong bond. 

I don't know why you are attacking the bond that I have with my dog. I also don't know why it hurts that you're doing that. I guess it is quite a change from what I usually get -- people saying I put way too much into "just a dog." He isn't "just a dog" to me. He's my baby, who right now, is putting his paw on me and staring at me because he thinks it's bed time. 

Go ahead and make things whatever you want.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

My Falko just loves loves loves other animals. Because he adores me so much, I do right by him and I would never consider depriving him the company of other dogs or animals to play with. There is no harm indulging his affinity towards other animals as long as they are well supervised.

Most people that go to the dog parks that I have spoke with are there for more than the socialization. We know that we cannot exercise our dogs the way that they exercise themselves playing with other dogs.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Falkosmom said:


> ...... There is no harm indulging his affinity towards other animals as long as they are well supervised...


This is pretty much what I was trying to say all along, but this cuts to the point better than I could.

OP, I am sorry for going offtopic on your post.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Hard not to take posts personally that quote a particular person and then take a direct dig at them. Just sayin'....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> My dog really enjoys playing with other dogs.


Your dog is almost a mix, nothing against that of course, but Huskies tend to enjoy playing with other dogs and tend to be more social than GSDs as a rule. It's like hounds, usually they get along okay with other dogs because they were bred to be around other dogs. It's in their heritage, as with huskies being more social because their job involves other dogs so they should get along with other dogs.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

The only dog aggressive dog I have is the one I took to dog parks as a puppy. The simple fact is that a busy dog park is an uncontrolled environment and unless you are very skilled at reading dog body language there is a good chance you are missing a good chunk of the conversation that is going on between dogs. 

Additionally, GSDs more than any other breed of dog that I have owned go through a distinct maturation. Most of my adult male intact Shepherds (I have 4) grew distinctly more discerning as they grow older. As puppies they liked all people and all dogs. As they hit maturity (which was different ages in different dogs) there was an obvious change. They were much more likely to go dominant and aggressive in response to a dominant attitude from another dog or if they were placed in an uncomfortable situation. My dogs have a pretty alpha attitude and were not inclined to be submissive. Additionally, some dogs are just not into everyone. They would rather have one or two good friends rather than be in immense social situations. Additionally I think way too many people think of socialization as interactive. IMO it has more to do with exposure. You want your dog to not be concerned with a strange dog, not gung ho excited because a dog means play time. You want your dog to be Ok with a Giant Bull Mastiff? A sniff and move on is about all it takes to create a polite dog. You dont have to let them off lead for a free for all. 

My most successful social situation dogs are the ones that were taught from the beginning that other dogs were things to be ignored. They will polite sniff and ignore. They will go to parks and focus on me and their ball rather than the other dogs. Thats not to say they dont have dog friends either within our pack or with friends dogs, but they dont intereact with strange dogs. I dont hate parks, but I prefer the far end because I have more control over my dog and there are less variables to be concerned with.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have never taken my dogs to dog parks, and won't. Like Art said, my dogs are for my enjoyment not strangers or strange dogs.

Now, for dogs that LOVE other dogs, no problem, if that's the route you want to take.

To the OP, I think if Gunnar is fine at doggie daycare, you should stick with it and stay out of the dog parks. He doesn't have to "like" every dog he meets and obviously he didn't like that great dane

My feeling is, my dogs don't have to like nor interact with strange dogs, but they do have to be able to go out in public and tolerate other dogs being around.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Hard not to take posts personally that quote a particular person and then take a direct dig at them. Just sayin'....


Yes, it is. Or was. Or something like that. I have no doubt about the strength of my bond to my dog. I shouldn't have allowed a presumptuous stranger to bother me.



msvette2u said:


> Your dog is almost a mix, nothing against that of course, but Huskies tend to enjoy playing with other dogs and tend to be more social than GSDs as a rule. It's like hounds, usually they get along okay with other dogs because they were bred to be around other dogs. It's in their heritage, as with huskies being more social because their job involves other dogs so they should get along with other dogs.


Interesting way to look at it, it could very well be. I only know he likes to play with other dogs very much. 


Such a simple thing (dog park) that I've been attacked on several times on this forum. <<Scratches head>> 

As has been said before, with many issues, only *you* know *your* dog. You pay for the dog, his care, his needs, his toys, his training. Just because someone says, "Oh I'd never do that" doesn't mean it is the wrong thing to do... for YOUR DOG. Same as speutering, living indoors vs out, should I breed my dog?, whether Pitbulls are viscious killers, the food you feed, the training method(s) you use.... Did I get most the hot button issues there? 

I've learned many things since I've been on this forum and that's why I'm here. I appreciate it. However, not every issue is black and white. Dog parks, speutering, blah and etc are not black and white. They are dog and owner specific. ALL you can do, as a dedicated owner, is to gather information and apply it to YOUR circumstance with YOUR dog and make a conscious, informed and caring decision based on everything.

I shall step off the soapbox, sorry for the vent, I just needed to do it. It did rile me up a bit too much to be told I had a "severe fault" with my and my dog's relationship based on nothing more than my dog enjoyed the dog park. This is the kind of rigid, all-or-none, only-my-way works thinking that does not benefit a forum, nor its visitors in any positive way.


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

It appears that the OP wants his dog to have to opportunity to interact with other dogs.
Some people don't think that is important, some do.
If you want your dog to think of you as their total life raison d'etre that is fine.
If you want your dog to be able to 'have fun' with his/her own kind that is fine too.
A dog can enjoy the company of other dogs but still think of his master as his GOD.
Different stroke for different folks ... and dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

very true Frankly You're Frank! Though the OP, Eric has said there is aggression, so that puts the odds of dog park safety a bit lower. If Gunner was neutral to others, dog park play is not a biggie, but from what I've seen it is hard to train out dog on dog aggression. 
Especially if they've already had spats with others. 
I wouldn't think it would be worth paying others vet bills over and over just to socialize my dog with others...and the vet bills may just be the smaller picture, I'd hate to be sued or have my dog court-ordered put down due to it either.


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> very true Frankly You're Frank! Though the OP, Eric has said there is aggression, so that puts the odds of dog park safety a bit lower. If Gunner was neutral to others, dog park play is not a biggie, but from what I've seen it is hard to train out dog on dog aggression.
> Especially if they've already had spats with others.
> * I wouldn't think it would be worth paying others vet bills over and over just to socialize my dog with others...and the vet bills may just be the smaller picture, I'd hate to be sued or have my dog court-ordered put down due to it either.*


I guess that would come under the topic: A dog NOT enjoying the company of another dog.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

this! :thumbup:



JKlatsky said:


> The only dog aggressive dog I have is the one I took to dog parks as a puppy. The simple fact is that a busy dog park is an uncontrolled environment and unless you are very skilled at reading dog body language there is a good chance you are missing a good chunk of the conversation that is going on between dogs.
> 
> Additionally, GSDs more than any other breed of dog that I have owned go through a distinct maturation. Most of my adult male intact Shepherds (I have 4) grew distinctly more discerning as they grow older. As puppies they liked all people and all dogs. As they hit maturity (which was different ages in different dogs) there was an obvious change. They were much more likely to go dominant and aggressive in response to a dominant attitude from another dog or if they were placed in an uncomfortable situation. My dogs have a pretty alpha attitude and were not inclined to be submissive. Additionally, some dogs are just not into everyone. They would rather have one or two good friends rather than be in immense social situations. Additionally I think way too many people think of socialization as interactive. IMO it has more to do with exposure. You want your dog to not be concerned with a strange dog, not gung ho excited because a dog means play time. You want your dog to be Ok with a Giant Bull Mastiff? A sniff and move on is about all it takes to create a polite dog. You dont have to let them off lead for a free for all.
> 
> My most successful social situation dogs are the ones that were taught from the beginning that other dogs were things to be ignored. They will polite sniff and ignore. They will go to parks and focus on me and their ball rather than the other dogs. Thats not to say they dont have dog friends either within our pack or with friends dogs, but they dont intereact with strange dogs. I dont hate parks, but I prefer the far end because I have more control over my dog and there are less variables to be concerned with.


----------



## Eric (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for their input, as I am a relatively new dog owner, hearing the different opinions is important to me. 
As I have had time to think about some of the things people have said I have come to a conclusion over Gunner.
With regarding Dog parks, it's not for him. Even when he was younger he would always be around me, never venturing to far away. He was more interested in playing fetch with me rather than run around chasing other dogs. Other dogs would run around him but he could care less. There have been only a handful of times when Gunner was truly playing with other dogs (wrestling/chasing for an extended period of time). The two that stick out were: with a Bernese mountain dog female puppy and two greyhounds (I don't know the sex or age) and the other was with an older GSD. All other times, he would chase and play for a min and then was done with them. He would rather play with us.
I just assumed every dog was the same and wanted to play with other dogs. So I thought I wasn't doing enough to "socialize" him. But it's very clear that all dogs are not the same. I want Gunner to be happy and not force anything on him that’s going to be an issue. I would love for him to play with other dogs because I see how much fun he has had but there are too many variables in a dog park that I cannot control.
With all that being said thank you to everyone for your opinion and does anyone live or know someone who lives in central CT for a playdate?

Thank you,

Eric


----------



## squeakermama (Nov 2, 2010)

My two cents: I don't like dog parks. Your taking a bunch of dogs that are strange to each other and placing them together in pack situation. All kinds of signals are going everywhere. Great when all dogs are sound and balanced but most often that's not the case. If there are issues they will surface for sure. Not to mention the spread of cooties and pests (the vet tech comes out in me)  Anyway I do believe in social situations but when it's more controlled. So with that said, not fair to judge a dog in this kind of situation. I do think it would be wise to seek some times for him to be around other dogs, maybe enroll in some dog training classes again.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Its not an aggression phase, its just maturing. My boy was always taken to dog parks and still is. But as soon as he turned one he went from being a submissive pup to a dominant dog. It pretty much happened overnight. They grow up, realize they are big, and want a different place in the "pack" that is created at the dog park. Generally he plays with the same dogs he always has at the dog park but the dynamics greatly changed right around a year old. My dog likes the park, its great exercise, and we both get fresh air. I just have to be much more vigilant and make sure he's not picking on the other dogs too much.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Chelle, if your baby IS a mix, no matter how minor the proportion, that could be exactly the reason for his being very social. My WGSD/Arctic mix LOVES other dogs - loves to be with them, play with them, etc. - he is a canine social butterfly! My pure GSD female is a total BIOTCH around other dogs - I wouldn't consider taking her to a dog park. Enjoy - you truly have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Personally I heard everyone say dog parks are no place for GSD's and I decided to try them anyways while Jinx was young. First time there was idiot dog and owner where I said more then a few choice words to him then took Jinx and left (his dog has NO doggie manners and the owner didn't care that other dogs were making his dog bloody from corrections but the dog wouldn't back off and since his dog wasn't hurting other dogs just getting hurt he didn't care) another time someone came in with 5 dogs when you're only allowed 2 per person and just dropped them off then left met someone came back but stayed in their car a good 50 ft or so from the outside of the fence with doors and windows closed again said something and took Jinx and left (their dogs were acting like fools and ruining it for everyone dog and people alike) She loved going loved chasing other dogs but then would come running back to me and engage in play then run again. Then she got a little older (like 6 months) and realized she quit caring about the other dogs she would run in the gate and turn around jumping at me to throw the ball I had and thats all she would focus on no matter how hard other dogs tried to play with her. I quit going because I realized she didn't care about the other dogs she just wanted to play fetch with me and there are a million other places to toss a ball around with her then the dog park. Now she still likes/tolerates other dogs will wag her tail and lick them when meeting in stores and out walking she doesnt care to really PLAY. If another dog gets pushy into trying to MAKE her play she will turn around and snap. She doesn't make contact but definitely does not tolerate rude pushy behavior from another dog so I just keep them away from her so she doesn't feel like she has to correct them but if the dog is polite she's perfectly fine with them but still definitely prefers me always has and always will shes just more of a people dog then a dog's dog lol.


----------



## bbbarber (Feb 9, 2009)

*RE:dog park*

My GSD loved going to the park as a puppy and still does now.

For my dog, I think that it was helpful to expose him to different situations and breeds, like others said, you can do that at home or at the park, its your choice. I did notice that Cooper became more dominant as he aged in the park, he would "neck" dogs to show that he was bigger. Of course I was diligent and corrected him until it was no longer necessary. (I ultimately had him neutered at 2.5yrs, it was a good decision. It didn't "change" him like others had warned me, he's still himself). He does well now and has "grown" out of it.

He likes playing chase with the dogs and especially likes puppies, he is a full blooded GSD and likes to play with dogs. My neighbor's lab runs up to the porch at night and sits at the glass door waiting on Coop to come out and play. I don't see any harm in that, he's got friends, so do I, ha. Of course he is overly attached to me, aren't all GSD's and I'll have to admit that I'm pretty attached to him too.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

SusiQ said:


> Chelle, if your baby IS a mix, no matter how minor the proportion, that could be exactly the reason for his being very social. My WGSD/Arctic mix LOVES other dogs - loves to be with them, play with them, etc. - he is a canine social butterfly! My pure GSD female is a total BIOTCH around other dogs - I wouldn't consider taking her to a dog park. Enjoy - you truly have the best of both worlds!


Thanks and you're probably right. Bailey's mom, pb WGSD, would not be a good dog park dog. I have never taken her there, but I don't need to to know that. She loves her people and her pack but she just would be annoyed by all the dogs running around. I can say that with absolute certainty, just knowing her as I do. Lately my son has said, Mom, I should take her there to get more socialized and I'm like, NOPE, son, she doesn't need that. Don't set her up for a bad situation. I'm a dog park person *for the right dog* but she isn't that. 



bbbarber said:


> My GSD loved going to the park as a puppy and still does now.
> 
> For my dog, I think that it was helpful to expose him to different situations and breeds, like others said, you can do that at home or at the park, its your choice. I did notice that Cooper *became more dominant as he aged in the park, he would "neck" dogs to show that he was bigger. Of course I was diligent and corrected him until it was no longer necessary*. (I ultimately had him neutered at 2.5yrs, it was a good decision. It didn't "change" him like others had warned me, he's still himself). He does well now and has "grown" out of it.
> 
> He likes playing chase with the dogs and especially likes puppies, he is a full blooded GSD and likes to play with dogs. My neighbor's lab runs up to the porch at night and sits at the glass door waiting on Coop to come out and play. I don't see any harm in that, he's got friends, so do I, ha. Of course he is overly attached to me, aren't all GSD's and I'll have to admit that I'm pretty attached to him too.


Key thing I think. (bolded) Diligence is so important. If I get to the point that my "control" and "diligence" is no longer enough, we won't go anymore. I've been pleasantly surprised that just a handful of corrections have (so far) shut down Bailey's attempts to be dominant. He's so young still, so I'm not saying that's "over." Only that, so far, he's responded to it very well.

I could stay home and not deal with those sorts of things. (Dominance displays by a male coming into maturity, sexual behaviors, again, by a male coming into maturity,) but if I can properly control it, train it away, work with it, I'd so rather do that than sit home and avoid it.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

@ bbbarber -- Oh and I just want to say -- the dog in your avatar is some kind of absolutely and stunning beautiful dog!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------

